# Mosquito Netting



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey Everyone,
I was wondering does any one use Mosquito netting in or near their loft???

Unfortumately, the mosquitos are bad in my area. My have a pond and THAT does not help. The water is circulated very well, but mosquitos still find areas aroud the plants to breed... anyways.

I do know that shot prevention is the key, but I'd like to be safe.

I was thinking about using in in my loft, right by the doors, and with the screen windows.

The only concern for me, would be the pigeons nails getting caught in it...using it near the door.

Then again it, be used as a curtain affect, and be weighted down, so that when the doors open it would not blow or be lose.

Any thoughts on this would be awesome.

Thank You,
Hilly


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

I use mosquito netting.

Another tip that I learned (I'm not sure it this is true) is that if you put flower of sulpher on their grit mixture, it keeps the mosquitoes away from their face as the insects do not like it. Again, I haven't tried this myself but I have read this somewhere. Also, Lovelace (If I remember correctly) had suggested a product called Dynatrap it is available at Home Depot or Lowe's. Pest strips and that one lamp that zaps the bugs.

Good luck!


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I hadn't thougt about the bug zapper thingy! I'll have to get one of those...

I'll have to look into those other products. 

Thank You,
Hilly


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hilly,
I think u can get a 'blue lite' type thing that ZAPS the mosq. netting should not be a problem..if worried abt their feet then try to get some thing that wont rip easily. Peace.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

All of the windows on my loft have Hardware cloth on the inside and then window screening on the outside (from inside the loft I attached the window screen first, then the hardware cloth). Some of my birds like to climb around on the hardware cloth and I've never had anybody snag a nail in the fine window screening on the outer side of it. It works great to keep mosquitos out, and I've only ever hosed it down once (from inside the loft spraying out) to remove "pigeon dust" and feather down from it. It stays much cleaner than I expected!


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you so much. Yep, I am going to use the mosquito netting, the window screening, and then the hardware cloth. The feed back on this helps!

Thank You,
Hilly


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Mosquito netting is something I would not lack in my coop. The aviary does not have the netting, but the problem is not present in the day. Mine go in the coop in the evening when they start to get active. I leave mine on until late fall. You can get a roll of black metal or fiberglass netting for about 8 bucks for a roll. I use trim to nail mine in with small paneling nails.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Victor said:


> Mosquito netting is something I would not lack in my coop. The aviary does not have the netting, but the problem is not present in the day. Mine go in the coop in the evening when they start to get active. I leave mine on until late fall. You can get a roll of black metal or fiberglass netting for about 8 bucks for a roll. I use trim to nail mine in with small paneling nails.


I use window screen on my windows, and the hardware cloth. I don't need netting there, but on the darker days, like when it is going to rain, or later in the day, the mosquitoes are out. I was thinking about putting it around the aviary. But don't know where to buy it. I have called both Lowes and the Home Depot near here, but they don't carry it. Where would I buy it?


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you all for the replies!

I'm looking online at a few places (just googling)... I'm also going to look locally. 

-Hilly


----------

